# Another sonax full effect wheel cleaner thread



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

Personally I think this stuff is unbeatable as a cleaner and fallout remover. It requires no agitation whatsoever. 
Spray on, leave for a few minutes, jetwash off!

Only comment I would make is that the bottle it comes in is very wasteful. Much better and efficient to use a autosmart bottle 

Link to a little video I took earlier


__
http://instagr.am/p/qGr09Lqe17/


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Been using it for years! Still the best out there!


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Shame it's as expensive as it is.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Expensive ?
If peeps can get together, 4 x http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/380525670659?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT @ £32ea + post @22€ (~£17) = £145 across 4 peeps = ~£36 for 5L, or £7/Litre or ~£5.50 per 750ml 'bottle'.

Just need peeps to get together who live close so as can collect!


----------



## spenstar (May 11, 2010)

In my country you can buy it for €7.99/£6.34 (500ml) in every supermarket/gas station. It is good wheel cleaner for sure, but stinks even worse than IronX.


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

Worth every penny IMO. Hence why I've just bought 5l of the stuff :lol:


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

It's amazing stuff.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Rowe said:


> Personally I think this stuff is unbeatable as a cleaner and fallout remover. It requires no agitation whatsoever.
> Spray on, leave for a few minutes, jetwash off!
> 
> Only comment I would make is that the bottle it comes in is very wasteful. Much better and efficient to use a autosmart bottle
> ...


Very effective from your useful video, thanks👍


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

I really must get around to trying this product out.


----------



## V6dan (Feb 7, 2014)

Iv only used my bottle once but was really impressed. Think it's a product ill stick with and repeat buy.


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

I see no real room for improvement. Repeat buy for me too :lol:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

My fav wheel cleaner .


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Agree, I've been using it for years and it's great stuff; one of the first "bleeding" type wheel cleaners and still one of the best. :thumb:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Sonax is great.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Certainly is


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I've never tried it but would it not be cheaper option for those who scoff at the price to seal your rims with a decent sealant like Carbon Collective Platinum Wheels and then simply do a weekly / 2 weekly shampoo wash only?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

My wheels are sealed and typically only use shampoo to clean them, but occassionally use a dedicated wheel cleaner to keep the coating fresh. Plus I'd still use the wheel cleaner on cars that aren't mine that aren't sealed with a coating


----------



## Vazza (Oct 26, 2010)

Can this also be used on bodywork to remove fallout instead of Wolf's decon gel I'm currently using?


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Yes, it can.


----------

